# ملف خاص بالحيوانات الأليفه و المنزليه ... للمهتمين



## KOKOMAN (17 يناير 2009)

القطط :
نمشى مع بعض كده أ ب اسئله شائعه عن القطط

1 - ازاى اعرف ان القط ده بيور ؟ او فصيلته مخلطه ولا لأ ؟
طبعا كتير قبل ما يشترى القطه بيسال هل القطه بيور ؟ كلمه بنسمعها كتير اوى و يا ترى القطه بيور 
وفى ناس اشترت قطط مثلا على انهم شيرازى وهم رومى
الموضوع ده باذن الله حنتكلم فيه عن القطط كلها المتداوله بينا ونعرف ازاى ان القطه بيور 
كل كلامى حيكون على القطط من عمر شهرين اى فى عمر الشراء

القطه الشيرازى البيور ليها مواصفات خاصه تعرف منها انها من سلاله جيده 

# لاحظ الزيل حتلاقيه على شكل مثلث ( من ناحيه الظهر وصولا لاخره )
كمان لازم ديلها يكون صغير مش طويل ولازم يكون مثلث 
# لاحظ كف الايد كف ايد القطه الشيرازى البيور يكون عريض
اعرض من حجم اليد ببكثير .
# اظافر القطه الشيرازى فى عمر شهرين تكون ضعيفه وزى الابره
دى برده مهمه اوى وكلمه ضعيفه اى شفافه او وردى
# القطه الشيرزى البيور من عمر شهرين الى سنه تعطيك عمر
اصغر من عمرها لصغر الحجم فلا يقنعك احد انها بيور
ان كانت كبيره الحجم ( الصوره الثانيه قطط شيرازى فى عمر شهر )
# الارجل القصيره يجب ان تكون القطه البيور ارجلها قصيره
وربما تكون حجم الرجل كلها تتجاوز الصباع بقليل 
# اللون الابيض القطط الشيرازى ليس بها لون ابيض الا الشانشيلا
وتلك سعرها غالى جدا واعينها خضراء غامق 
وكل القطط الشيرازى قبل تمامها العام تكون بداءت فى التلون من الابيض 
الى الكريمى فلا يقول لك احد انها اغلى لانها ابيض
# لا يخدعك احد بقوال ان عينيها زرقاء فالقطط الشيرازى تغير
عينها فى الشهر من الثانى الى الثالث ليتحول فيما بعد لدرجات البنى
من البنى الفاتح الى السعلى او الاصفر
# الشعر يجب ان تكون شعرها ناعم وملس وغزير
ولكن تلك التى شعرها ليس بغزير جدا يقال عنها انها ( قطط ايطالى )
رمز لاصاله النوع وتلك غير متواجد منها الا بين المربين
# الاذن القصيره القطه البيور اذنها قصيره والقطط الشيرازى عامه
لاتكون اذنها طويله حتى بعد سنوات فالقط الشيرازى 
ستجدها اذنها صغيره وتميل الى الدوران مع وجود ما اشبه بالسهم
بمنتصف الاذن ( وتلك النقطه ستجد بها شعر ) 
# الجسم الممتلىء القطه الشيرازى البيور تكون ممتلئه الجسم
وليس بشكل مبالغ بل قليل فهى بطبيعتها تكون عاديه 
ولكن مع كثافه الشعر تعطيك احساس بان لها ( كرش صغير )
# العنين مدورين مع سحبه لا تذكر من طرف العين بقول لا تذكر
يعنى يدوبك باينه 
# الوجه المدور القطه الشيرازى البيور وجها مدمور وليس به اى 
سحبه ( ربما تجدها فى القطط التى بعمر شهر ) ولكن فى عمر شهر ونصف
تختفى تماما ويحل مكانها تدويره الوجه
وتلك اهم مميزات القطه الشيرازى البيور باختلاف ما سبق ذكره
تكون القطه رومى اى شيرازى على بلدى 



القط الفارسى ( التركى )

المتعارف بين الجميع ان القط الفارسى كما نقول عليه نحن المربيين
الابيض فقط ولكن منه الوان 
المهم اهم ما يميزه
# الجسم القوى 
# النحافه فالقط الفارسى قط رشيق جدا ويجب ان يكون نحيف
مع بروز العضلات فى مناطق اليد من اعلى وتقسيم القدم ( الورك )
يجب ان تكون بارزه
# الطول القط الفارسى كسلاله مستقله اهم ما يميزه الطول
فالقطه الفارسيه تعطى احساس لك بعمر يفوق عمرها
# الارجل الطويله والمستقيمه حين تجلس تجد يديها مستقيمه 
طويله ورشيقه 
# اللون الابيض 
# الوجه على شكل مثلث واتخذ فى الحده كلما كبر
# الاظافر القويه 
# الشعر اسفل الرقبه يجب ان يكون كثيف ( يشبه الاسد )
والذيل كثيف ايضا
# الاذن الطويل والمثلثه والكبيره الحجم
وهذا اهم ما يميزه 


3
القطط السيامى

كل ما يتميز به القط الفارسى يجب ان تكون بها
مع اختلاف بسيط ومهم
القطط السيامى البيور اللون الاسود الذى يحدد الانف والاذن
يجب ان يكون فاتح ( بهتان ) فى الشهور الاولى
ولون الجسم ليس بنى فاتح بل ( بيج فاتح متداخل معه اللون الازرق )
ذلك يدل على اصاله السلاله 
لاحظ الذيل اسود حالك والسواد يخف فى اماكن الانف والاذن
هذا اهم الصفات التى تجعل من القط فى عمر شهرين
قط بيور ................
اتمنى مكونش نسيت اى شىء


2 - الأكل
و ده برضه من الأسئله المهمه جدا اللى ناس كتير بتسألها :

تبداء الاطفال فى سن 10 ايام الى 15 يوما فى فتح اعينها 
وتكون الرؤيه غير ثابته ( الرؤيه بتكون عباره عن خيالات)
وفى عمر الشهر كاملا 
تستطيع ان تطعهم
ولكن اطعمه خفيفه جدا
مثل لب عيش فينو مقطع فى نصف كوب لبن خالى الدسم 
( عيش صامولى + حليب خالى الدسم )
واستمر عليه يومين كاملين 
وفى اليوم الثالث ابداء اعطاءه العيش الفينو مضافا له لبن كامل الدسم
حتى تكون المعده اعتادت على الطعام 
( بالطبع الام ستصر على الاكل مع الاطفال فلا تقلق انها فقط تريد
ان تعرف مدى صلاحيه الطعام للصغار )
صفار بيضه مهروس جيدا 
وفى اليوم السادس لاطعامه ابداء فى اعطاءه 
الجبن النستو ( كيرى وماشابها )
واستمر عليها يومين 
وبعد اليومين سيكون الصغير قادر على اكل 
منتجات الالبان الدسمه مثل مهلبيه \ رز بلبن \ ام على\كريم كراميل
كل ما سبق انت تطعم القط بيديك 
ولا تترك له الطعام وتغادر لا يعتمد القط على نفسه سريعا 
بل يجب ان تعوده على الطعام بالتدريج 
وفى عمر الشهر والاسبوعين ابداء فى تعويدهم على الاعتماد
على انفسهم 
ضع لهم الطعام واجعل القط يعرف الرائحه 
وسيبداء فى الاكل وحده 
فى ذلك الوقت لا ننصح باللحوم ولا الدواجن ولا الاسماك
الا بشروط معين 
اللحوم ............لا ننصح بها فى عمر شهر ونصف
الدواجن .......ان كانت مسحوبه العظم ( بانيه ) ومسلوقه سلق جيد جدا 
ومضافا لها العيش حتى تكون اخف
الاسماك.......المشوى منها جيد والمعلب لا يعطى للقط الا بالعيش
لما بالعيش للتخفيف من حده اللحوم فيكون الوجبه متوازنه 
عيش مساويا للحوم
الخضروات المسلوقه مع قطعه دجاج 
الدراى فود الخاص بالاطفال بعد بله بالماء
الاكل البيتى المتنوع 
كل ذلك يبداء فى عمر الشهر و3 اسابيع الى شهرين 



سلوكيات القطط ( نقاط مهمه جدا للمربيين )

لماذا تحب القطط أن نمسح بيدنا على ظهرها ؟؟
الحقيقة العلمية وراء هذا التصرف من القط من حيث حبه لأن نمسح بيدنا على ظهره وأن نمسح منطقة الرأس والوجه بأصابعنا بخفة هو أن القطط حينما تولد فان القطة الام تقوم فوراً بلعق ( لحس ) أجسامهم لتنظيفها وبخاصة منطقة الؤخرة لمساعدتهم على التبول والتبرز لأنهم لا يمكن أن يقوموا بالتبول والتبرز من تلقاء أنفسهم الا اذا قامت الام باستخدام لسانها للعق منطقة الشرج بهدف عمل تنشيط ( Stimulation ) لعملية الاخراج ،، ومن هذه اللحظة يتولد عند القطط الصغار أن الام هى التى تتولى توفير الاكل والنظافة والحماية لهم
وحينما تكبر القطط وتصل لمرحلة البلوغ فانها تبدأ فى التعامل مع الانسان ( اللى هو صاحبها ) على أساس أنه هو الأم بالنسبة لها ،، وهذا ببساطة لأنه هو الذى يتولى عملية توفير الاكل والاهتمام والرعاية والحماية بالنسبة لها ،، وبالتالى عندما نمسح بكف اليد على ظهر القط فان كف اليد ـ من وجهة نظر القط ـ هو ( لسان أمها ) حيث أن احتكاكه بظهرها يعطيها نفس الاحساس وتبدأ على الفور فى الدلع والاستسلام لصاحبها مع تكرار المسح على الظهر !
المضحك فى الموضوع ان القط البالغ عندما نمسح على ظهره فانه يقوم بالدوران واعطائك ( مؤخرته ) مع رفع الذيل لأعلى فى وضع رأسى وذلك لكى تقوم بكف يدك ( اللى هو لسان أمه من وجهة نظره ) بتنظيف هذه المنطقة !! وحينما نراقب سلوك القطط الصغيرة وهى بصحبة أمها نلاحظ أنها تقوم برفع ذيلها الصغير لأعلى وتوجيه منطقة المؤخرة الى وجه وأنف الأم فى اشارة الى أنها ترغب فى دعوة الأم الى تنظيف هذه المنطقة من الجسم!
أعتقد ان النقطة الاخيرة دى قد تثير الضحك والسخرية لدى البعض منا ولكن والله هذه هى الحقيقة العلمية بالكامل حول هذا السلوك


) لماذا تقوم القطط بالاحتكاك برأسها وجانب جسمها على ساق أصحابها ؟

دائماً ما نلاحظ ان القط عندما يلتقى بشخص يعرفه ( لنفرض انك كنت خارج المنزل مثلاً ثم رجعت )فانه يقترب من سيقان هذا الشخص ويقوم بحك رأسه من أول الفم مع المشى للأمام وحك جانب جسمه على ساق صاحبه مع رفع الذيل الى أعلى وبوضع مائل بحيث يلامس صاحبه ،، ويتوقف وينظر لأعلى ثم يعاود تكرار هذه الحركة عدة مرات
بالطبع كلنا سنفسر هذا التصرف على أنه تعبير عن الحب والارتياح للقاء صاحبه ولكن الحقيقة العلمية هى أن القط عندما يفعل ذلك فانه يقوم بوضع رائحته الخاصة ـ وبدون أن ندرى ـ على أقدامنا وملابسنا !! ان ما يحدث فى الواقع أن القط يبدأ بمسح مقدمة فمه وأنفه فى ساقنا وهما يحملان رائحته الشخصية ثم يحتك بجسمه مع المشى للأمام لكى يقوم بتوزيع هذه العلامة الخفية على أرجلنا أو ملابسنا ثم أخيراً يحك ذيله وهو ـ بالطبع ـ يحمل رائحة القط وبدرجة تركيز أعلى ليؤكد ثبات هذه العلامة الخفية على أرجلنا ،،، طيب وليه بيحط ريحته علينا وعلى هدومنا ؟؟؟؟
الاجابة ببساطة انه علشان ( يثبت ملكيته وحيازته ) لهذا الشخص بحيث ان لو أى قط آخر حاول التقرب لهذا الشخص سيدرك فوراً من خلال هذه الرائحة الرسالة التحذيرية التى وضعها قط حضرتك على هدومك بدون أن تدرى وهى : إوعى تقرب ناحية الشخص ده علشان ده بتاعى أنا
وطبعاً نحن لن نستطيع شم رائحة هذه ( البصمة ) لأن حاسة الشم لدينا ضعيفة للغاية مقارنة بحاسة الشم لدى القطط
أنا عارف ان الكثير مننا سيضحك على الموضوع ده بس برضه هى دى الحقيقة العلمية !!!


سلسلة تفسير سلوك القطط المنزلية (3) عندما يصيد القط فأراً ، لماذا يحضره لك ؟

قد يلاحظ البعض منا أن القط حينما يستطيع الامساك بفأر أو عصفور أو برص أو أى فريسة من أى نوع فإنه يقتله أو ( يهريه ضرب الأول ) ثم يمسكه بفمه ويحضره لك فى سريرك أو فى أى مكان انت موجود فيه ،، طيب ليه القط بيعمل كده ؟؟
الاجابة العلمية ببساطة هى ان حضرتك صياد فاشل وكسلان وغير قادر على توفير الطعام لنفسك
ان ما يحدث هو أن القط حينما يرتبط بصاحبه فانه يكون معه علاقة حميمة جداً يكون فيها القط فرداً من أفراد الاسرة ،، والمعلوم أن القطة الام تقوم ـ كسلوك غريزى ـ باحضار الفرائس التى تصيدها أو أى طعام آخر الى أطفالها وتقوم فى أول مرة باحضاره وتناوله أمامهم ثم فى المرات القليلة التالية تقوم باحضار الفريسة بعد قتلها تماماً الى القطط الصغيرة وتتركها لهم ليأكلوها ، وبعد أن يصل الصغار الى عمر شهرين تقوم باحضار الفريسة ( فأر مثلاً ) وهى مازالت حية أو مصابة الى الصغار ليقوموا بالاجهاز عليها وافتراسها ،، كل ده طبعاً لاعطائهم درس فى كيفية الاعتماد على النفس فى توفير الطعام لأنفسهم مستقبلاً
وحينما يكبر القط فانه يقوم باتباع نفس الاسلوب مع صاحبه ( اللى هو عاجز عن صيد الفئران من وجهة نظر القط ) ويعتبر أن توفير الأكل لصاحبه الانسان هى أحد مسئولياته اذا اتيح له ذلك ،، بالطبع احنا اللى بنوفر الاكل للقط ولكن اللى بيعمله القط فى الحالة دى هو سلوك غريزى لا يمكن تغييره ، لذلك اذا القط جاب لحضرتك صرصار مثلاً فى السرير فيجب عدم تعنيف القط على هذا السلوك لأنه يقصد اعطائك (هدية) لا أكثر !! عليك انك تأخد الصرصار وتتخلص منه وتدلع القط وتظهر له سعادتك بهذا التصرف !! وهى دى ـ برضه ـ الحقيقة العلمية وراء الموضوع ده


سلسلة تفسير سلوك القطط المنزلية (4) لماذا يلعق القط نفسه دائماً ؟

طبعاً الاجابة التى تتبادر لذهننا جميعاً هى أن القط حيوان نظيف ويحب أن يكون فراؤه نظيف دائماً ،، فى الواقع ان هذا هو جزء صغير من الحقيقة العلمية وراء هذا السلوك
كلنا يلاحظ أن القط يبدأ فى لعق ( لحس ) فراؤه بعد تناول وجبته من الطعام ثم يبحث عن مكان دافئ وهادئ للنوم ، طيب ليه بينظف نفسه قبل ما ينام مش بعد ما يصحى ؟؟ الثابت علمياً أن الفراء النظيف الذى تكون شعيراته غير ملبدة يشكل طبقة عازلة ضد البرودة وبشكل أفضل كثيراً من الفراء الذى تتشابك شعيراته وتكون ( ملبدة ) ، لذلك يحرص القط ـ وخاصة فى أيام الشتاء الباردة ـ أن يجعل فراؤه ممشطاً بشكل جيد لحماية نفسه من البرد بشكل أفضل ( سنلاحظ أنه دائماً ما يفعل ذلك قبل النوم مباشرة )
أما فى أيام الصيف الحارة فإن القط يزيد من لعقه لفراؤه بشكل أكثر من الايام الباردة وبخاصة اذا تعرض للآشعة الشمس المباشرة مما يرفع درجة حرارة جسمه ، وبما أن القط يختلف تماماً عن الانسان من حيث عدم وجود مسام على جسمه لافراز العرق وترطيب جسمه لذا فان الحل الوحيد امامه هو أن يبلل فراؤه بلعابه للاسراع بعملية التبخير وبالتالى تلطيف درجة حرارة جسمه ، وأحياناً أخرى ممكن أن نرى القط ( مدلدل ) لسانه لتبخير الماء وان كان هذا غير شائع كثيراً بالنسبة للقطط وانما تفعله تقريباً كل الكلاب
النقطة الاخيرة هى أن القط حينما تحمله حضرتك وتحضنه بين ايديك اللى بيحدث انك بتنقل رائحتك الشخصية له هو ، فى حين ان القط مش عايز كده !! القط دائماً يريد أن يضع رائحته هو عليك وليس العكس ( عرفت ليه هو بيتمسح فيك ؟؟ ) !! لذلك بعد ما حضرتك حتسيب القط من حضنك ممكن تلاحظ انه حيلحس نفسه علشان يحط ريحته ( أو البارفان الشخصى بتاعه ) مرة تانية على نفسه علشان سعادتك ضيعت له تركيزها لما حضنته !! وهدف القط من النقطة الاخيرة دى هو انه يحذر أى قطط غريبة من مجرد الاقتراب من المنطقة اللى هو موجود فيها من خلال وضع رائحته الشخصية على فراؤه !!
غريبة الحكاية دى ،، مش كده ؟؟ وبرضه هى دى الحقيقة العلمية الكاملة وراء هذا السلوك !!!

سلسلة تفسير سلوك القطط المنزلية (7) لماذا يقوم القط بتقويس ظهره أثناء المشاجرات ؟

بالتأكيد كلنا شاهدنا مشاجرات للقطط مئات المرات ،، ولكن السؤال هو لماذا يقوم القط بتقويس ظهره واستنفار شعر ظهره وذيله أثناء المشاجرة مع قط آخر أو كلب ؟
الاجابة السهلة هى إن القط بيهدف من ذلك الى زيادة حجم جسمه لارهاب الخصم وجعله يعتقد أنه مقدم على معركة مع قط يفوقه فى الحجم والوزن ،، ولكن ما هى استراتيجية الخناقة ؟؟
1) القط الذى يشعر أنه خائف من خصمه هو الذى يلجأ الى هذا الاسلوب مع ملاحظة أنه دائماً فى بداية المشاجرة ما يواجه القط الأقوى بجانب جسمه وليس برأسه مع الوقوف على أطراف الاظافر لاكتساب المزيد من الارتفاع وذلك لكى يظهر جسمه بالكامل للقط الأقوى لعل وعسى أن ينفع معه أسلوب التخويف ! ( يعنى شايف عضلاتى عاملة ازاى ؟؟ )
2) القط الأقوى وهو المسيطر يتوجه للأضعف بدون تقويس ظهره على الاطلاق وذلك لأنه واثق تماماً من قدرته على هزيمة خصمه وأنه ليس فى حاجة الى التضخيم من حجمه عن طريق تقويس الظهر ( يعنى حأضربك حأضربك ! )
وهذه هى الحقيقة العلمية وراء هذا الموضوع


سلسلة تفسير سلوك القطط المنزلية (8) لماذا يلعب القط بالفريسة دائماً قبل قتلها ؟

كلنا نعلم أن القط حينما يصيد فأراً مثلاً فانه لابد أن يلعب به اولاً ويقوم برفع الفأر بمخالبه وقذفه الى أعلى فى الهواء ثم تركه للسقوط على الأرض عدة مرات ثم التظاهر بأنه لا يراه وترك الفرصة للفأر فى الهرب ثم الانقضاض عليه مرة أخرى ،، يمكن أن نسمى ذلك نوع من التعذيب أو السادية ،، ولكن لماذا ؟؟
الثابت علمياً هو أن القط صياد بالفطرة ( Natural Hunter ) وهذه الغريزة لا يمكن نزعها منه حتى بالرغم من تربية القط فى المنزل أو الشقة وتوفير الطعام بكمية مناسبة له ،، فالقط لابد أن يمارس هذه الغريزة بلا جدال ولو حتى من خلال اللعب ،، وكافة أفراد العائلة القططية لها نفس الأسلوب فى الصيد والقتل وهو يعتمد على التربص بالفريسة ثم مفاجئتها بالانقضاض السريع جداً ومحاولة الوصول الى الرقبة لعضها من الخلف وغرس الأنياب فى الفقرات العنقية وبالتالى اصابتها بالشلل ثم افتراسها ،، وهذا هو الاسلوب الذى يمكن أن نلاحظه عندما يقوم القط باللعب فهو يقوم بلف يديه وقدميه حول ذراعنا ثم يحاول عض يدنا من خلف المعصم لأنه يتخيل أن هذه هى رقبة الفريسة
المهم ان القط حينما يتمكن من الامساك بالفأر فانه يعلم تماماً أن الفأر قادر على الدفاع عن نفسه وخاصة اذا كان حجمه كبير نسبياً وبالتالى فهو ليس على استعداد لتلقى عضة مؤلمة جداً من الفأر حينما يقترب بوجهه من رأس الفار لكى يقوم بتوصيل العضة القاتلة لعنقه ، لذلك يحرص دائماً على استعمال مخالبه للسيطرة على الفأر ثم رفعه فى الهواء والقاؤه على الارض عدة مرات متتالية ، وهذا يؤدى الى اصابة الفأر بالدوار وعندئذ يمكن الاقتراب بأمان من رأس الفأر للقيام بالعضة القاتلة النهائية
أما بالنسبة للقطة الانثى فهناك سبب وجيه جداً يدفعها للعب بالفأر أو الطائر وعدم قتله على الفور ألا وهو أنها تريد الاحتفاظ به على قيد الحياة لإحضاره لصغارها لكى تقوم بتدريبهم على كيفية قتل وافتراس الفريسة المنهكة ( بلغة الجيش كده حاجة اسمها بيان على المعلم ) اذ لابد للصغار من التدريب على أسلوب قتل الفريسة وبالطبع من الافضل والواقعى تطبيق ذلك على فريسة مصابة وليست ميتة !!



تابعــــــ:download:​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 يناير 2009)

العناية بالقط

يتعلق هذا الجزء من المقالة بالعناية التي تجدها القطط من محبيها في بعض الدول الغربية والصناعية مثل : الولايات المتحدة , وكندا, والدول الأروبية واليابان. ولا تشغل القطط حيزا من الحياة اليومية للناس في المناطق الاخرى من العالم.

تعتمد القطط على اصحابها في الحماية والمأوى. ويقوم اصحاب القطط, ومعظمهم من الغرب, بتغذيتها والعنايه بها, وتدريبها وتقديم الخدمة البيطرية لها. وبالأضافة الى ذلك تمنع القطط من التزاوج اذا لم يتوافر مكان مناسب للمواليد.

التغذية. تحتاج القطط الى غذاء متكامل يوفر لها كميات مناسبه من العناصر الغذائيه المختلفة اللازمة للنمو والطاقة, وتعويض انسجة الجسم. واسهل طريقه لاعطاء القطط حاجتها الغذائيه هي شراء غذاء القط الجاهز ذي القيمة العالية.

والقطط بطبيعتها ليست أكوله ولكن يفضل ان يقدم لها اصحابها انواعا مختلفه من الغذاء لمنعها من تكوين شهية صعبة الارضاء. ويمكن تغذية القطط بكميات صغيرة من أي غذاء مطبوخ.

ويستمتع كثير من القطط ايضا باللبن والجبن ومنتجات الالبان الاخرى. ورغم ذلك تسبب هذه الاطعمه الاسهال لبعض القطط. ويجب على اصحاب القطط تقديم مياه للشرب طول الوقت وتنظيف اواني الغذاء والماء. ويفضل تغذية القطط الصغيرة المفطومة بكميات صغيرة من الاكل 4 مرات يوميا حتى يبلغ عمرها 3 شهور. ثم 3 مرات يوميا حتى يبلغ عمرها 6 شهور, ثم مرتين يوميا حتى تبلغ عمر النضج الجنسي.

تحتاج القطط المكتمله النمو الى وجبة واحدة يوميا ولكن يبدو بعض القطط اكثر سعاده بوجبتين صغيرتين. ويمكن ترك الطعام بحرية امام القطط المعافاة التي لا تاكل اكثر من طاقتها.

الاعتناء. تنظف القطط اجسامها بلعق فرائها . كما تقوم بدلك وتمشيط فرائها باكفها. وتلحس اكفها, ثم تغسل وجوهها ورؤوسها بهذه الاكف المبللة مرة كل يوم على الاقل, وان كانت بعض القطط لا تعتني بنظافة اجسامها جيدا.

ويقوم مقتنو القطط والمهتمون بها من الموسرين في الغرب بتمشيط فرائها يوميا لتنظيفه وازالة الشعر الظعيف. وفي حال القطط ذوات الشعر الطويل, تصبح هذه العناية اكثر اهميه لمنع الشعر من التشابك والتعقيد.

وفي الغرب تحتاج بعض القطط – خاصة التي تعيش خارج المنازل – الى الاستحمام, ولكن الاستحمام قلما يحتاج اليه حيث ان العناية المنتظمة تحافظ على نظافة القطط. وتجب العناية بالقطط صغيرة حتى يسهل الاعتناء بها عندما تكبر.

التدريب. يبدا تدريب القطط الصغيرة عند بلوغها عمر 8 اسابيع فتتعلم الاستجابه لاسمها- وقد دربت بعض القطط على المشي على حبل وعلى اداء بعض الالعاب مثل مصافحة الايدي والتقاط الكرة.
و يعتبر التدليل والمنح الغذائيه من اكثر الطرق فعالية في تدريب القطط. ويتعين قول كلمة "لا" مباشرة لتصحيح الخطا في سلوك القط. ويجب ان يكون رد فعل المدرب دائما على سلوك معين بالطريقة نفسها لكي يتعلم القط المطلوب منه, ويجب ان يكون معلم القطط صبورا وان يتجنب العقاب الجسماني ويعتبر بخ الماء على القط من افضل الطرق لوقف سلوك غير مرغوب فيه.

ويفضل تدريب قطط المنازل على استخدام صندوق الفضلات. فمن غرائزها دفن فضلاتها ولذلك فتدريب القطط على استخدام صندوق الفضلات امر سهل. وتبدا القطط الصغيرة – التي تنشا مع ام تستعمل صندوق الفضلات – في التعود على هذه الصناديق قبل عمر 5 او 6 اسابيع غالبا.

يمكن استخدام أي وعاء بلاستيكي املس السطح او مطلي بالمينا صندوقا للفضلات. ويفضل وضع الصندوق في مكان هادئ وفرشه بطبقة من الرمل او نشارة الخشب او الاوراق المقطعه او التربه النظيفه. ويجب تنظيف هذا الصندوق وتغيير المواد عندما تبتل.

ويجب ايضا تدريب القطط على نبش عمود الخدش بمخالبها بدلا من السجاد او الستائر او المفروشات وذلك لان القطط بطبيعتها تنبش الاشياء لنزع الطبقه الخارجيه الباليه من مخالبها ولوضع علامة لمناطقها.

ويمكن استخدام عمود مغطى بالقلف او قطعة خشب مغطاة بالسجاد او الفلين او القماش عمود خدش جيد.

ويمكن *** نعناع القط – وهو عشب ذو رائحة قوية يحب كثير من القطط استنشاق- في عمود الخدش لجذب انتباه وفضول القط. ويساعد في ذلك الاخذ بالطرف الامامي لكف القط وحكه على عمود الخدش. ويجب نهي القط وتنبيهه مباشرة اذا انشب مخالبه في أي شئ واخذه في الحال الي عمود الخدش. ورغم ذلك يصعب تدريب بعض القطط على استخدام عمود الخدش ولذلك يلجا اصحاب القطط الى الطبيب البيطري لنزع المخالب بوساطة عمليه جراحيه.

وتحب بعض القطط مضغ النباتات ولكن يمكن لاصحاب القطط تدريب قططهم على تجنب نباتات المنازل, خاصة لو قدم وعاء به بعض الحشائش او الشوفان الى القطط.

العناية البيطرية: تعاني القطط المنزليه اخطارا اقل من القطط الضاله. فقد تتعرض القطط خارج المنازل لحوادث السيارات او تسمم المبيدات الحشريه او هجوم حيوانات مريضه او معاديه لها.

وليس معنى ذلك ان القطط المنزلية في مامن من الحوادث. فقد تسقط في نافذة مفتوحة أو من الشرفات – بالاضافة لذلك تعتبر المنظفات وبعض النباتات المنزلية – مثل اللبلاب – سامة للقط . ويجب على أصحاب القطط وضع هذه ألأشياء بعيدا عنها .

ويحرص بعض الناس في الغرب على أخذ القطط الصغيرة الى الطبيب البيطري في عمر يتراوح بين 8 و 10 أسابيع وذلك للفحص الجسماني . ويعمل الطبيب البيطري على اعطاء القطط لقاحات لحمايتها من الامراض الشائعة . ولمزيد من الاطمئنان فان العناية البيطرية ضرورية للمحافظة على صحة القطط واصحابها لان بعض امراض الحيوان يمكن انتقالها الى الانسان . وتعرف هذه الامراض باسم الحيوانية المصدر .

ويجب على اصحاب القطط تعرف اعراض الامراض حيواناتهم . ويعتبر مرض قلة البيض الشاملة , الذي يسمى ايضا التهاب الامعاء المعدي السنوري , واحدا من اخطر الامراض واكثرها انتشارا . ويسببه فيروس . وغالبا ما يكون مميتا .

وتتمثل اعراض المرض في الكسل , وفقدان الشهية وارتفاع حرارة الجسم والقيء والاسهال الشديد . وعند ظهور بعض هذه الاعراض على القط القط يحرص مربو القطط على مراجعة الطبيب البيطري في الحال , وتطعيمه ضد هذا المرض تصاب القطط بنوعين اخرين هامين من المرض هما ابيضاض الدم السنوري والانفلونزا ويعتبر ابيضاض الدم السنوري احد انواع السرطان التي تؤثر على مكونات الدم . وهو غالبا مميت , ويسببه فيروس , وله اشكال مرضية اخرى مختلفة . وقد تم تحضير لقاح ضد هذا المرض عام 1985 م.


اما الاصابات التنفسية فهي امر شائع بين القطط . وتشمل اعراض الاصابات التنفسية العطس ونزول افرازات من الانف والعينين والحمى . ومن الممكن تحصين القطط ضد الاصابات التنفسية ولكن ليس ممكنا حمايتها بصورة كاملة من الاصابة بأنفلونزا القطط , وذلك بسب وجود فيروسات كثيرة ومختلفة تصيب القطط .

تسبب كثير من الطفيليات مشاكل صحية للقطط . فمنها الكثير من انواع الديدان , مثل الديدان الاسطوانية والشريطية التي تتطفل داخل امعاء القطط وبعض الاعضاء الاخرى. وتسبب الديدان الخمول والهزال والقيء والاسهال . وبعض الطفيليات الاخرى تعيش جلد القطط وتسبب حكة شديدة . وتعتبر البراغيث وقراد الاذن من اكثر الطفيليات الخارجية شيوعاً . وتصاب القطط ايضا بالقوباء الحلقية وهو مرض جلدي معدٍ يسببه فطر . انظر : البرغوث ؛ القملة ؛ القوباء الحلقية ؛ الدودة ألاسطوانية؛ الدودة الشريطية المسطحة .

تنظيم النسل : تقتل ملايين القطط غير المرغوب فيها كل عام . وتقوم جماعة حماية الحيوان بابادة القطط الضالة بالاضافة الى موت أعداد اخرى لا حصر لها بسبب الجوع او الحوادث او المرض . ولحل مشكلة القطط الضالة , يجب على أصحاب القطط عدم السماح لقططهم بالتزاوج ما لم يتوفر لها المسكن المناسب .

ويحاول أصحاب القطط , في الغرب , منع القطط من التزاوج بحصر حيواناتهم داخل المنازل . ولكن هذه الطريقة لتنظيم النسل صعبة , علاوة على أنها لا تمنع العادات الجنسية المصاحبة مثل رش الذكور البول لتحديد منادق التزاوج أو عواء الاناث أثناء فترة الشيق .

ويستطيع الطبيب البيطري منع النسل بخصي القطط باستئصال بعض أعضاء التناسل . ويؤدي التعقيم الى انهاء العادات المرتبطة بالجنس . وتسمى هذه العملية استئصال البيض عندما تجرى لإناث القطط . ويحبذ الاطباء البيطريون استئصال البيض قبل أول فترة تزاوج لإناث القطط . ويحددون السن المناسب للقطط الصغيرة ويتم إخصاء الذكور في أي وقت بين الشهر الرابع الى السادس من العمر .


تابعــــــ:download:​


----------



## SALVATION (17 يناير 2009)

*مش هتابع علشان مش بحب القطط نهائى
هههههههههههه
مشكور كتييييييييير يا مان​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 يناير 2009)

الكلاب
الكلاب بالزات انواع كتيييييييييير جدا
بس نقول منها كام نوع على الأقل من المنتشرين فى مصر و اهم صفات ليهم

الدوبرمان : موطنه الأصلى المانيا شجاع و لا يخاف اى شىء , متحفظ و شرس جدا مع الأغراب من البشر و الكلاب, ذو قوه عضليه كبيرة و يستخدم فى الحراسه و الصيد لأنه يتمتع بذكاء جبار و حاسه سمع قويه جدا 

البيتبول : موطنه الأصلى امريكا يتميز بصلابه عظامه و قوه فكه الشديده جدا و عضلاته المفتوله و هو بطىء نسبيا عن باقى الكلاب و هى كلاب عنيفه جدا و شرسه و تستخدم غالبا فى الجيش و الأغراض الحربيه و مسابقات مصارعه الكلاب

الهاسكى : موطنه الأصلى سيبيريا هى كلاب ودوده و هادئه الطباع و اجتماعيه وتحب اللعب و تكره الوحده جدا و تشبه الذئاب كثيرا فى شكلها و تستخدم للتربيه المنزليه او لمساعده صاحبها فى كثير من الأعمال لتميزها بالذكاء الشديد و سرعه التعلم

الروتفايلر : موطنه الأصلى المانيا استخدمه الرومان قديما فى الحروب و هى كلاب قويه البنيه, تمتاز بالذكاء و تستخدم غالبا فى الحراسه لأنها تمتاز بالعدوانيه الشديده غريزيا لكن يمكن السيطرة عليه من الصغر التدريب

الماستيف : موطنه الأصلى اسبانيا و فرنسا يمتاز بحجمه الضخم و قوته و رأسه الكبير و وجود طيات كبيرة فى جلده

الجيرمن شيبرد : موطنه الأصلى المانيا يعتبر اشهر الكلاب على مستوى العالم و اكثرها انتشارا, يتميز بلونه الأسود و بطنه الصفراء و ذكائه الجبار و سرعه بديهته و قدرته الشديده على التعلم و قوته البدنيه و حاسه الشم و السمع القويتين للغايه

الدنواه ( جريت دان ) : موطنه الأصلى شمال و شرق اوروبا يتميز بطول قامته و قوامه الرشيق و كانت قديما تسخدم هذه الكلاب فى الصيد لسرعتها الكبيرة و قوتها و كانت تعتبر كلاب الملوك و الأمراء لجاملها و ذكائها الشديد

الدالميشن : موطنه الأصلى يوغوسلافيا يشتهر بلونه المميز الأبيض المرقط بنقط سوداء و هى كلاب تحب اللعب و ودوده جدا و نشيطه و سريعه الحركه لكن يعيبها قله ذكائها نوعا ما عن باقى الكلاب

الجولدن ريتريفر : ( و ده بقا الكلب اللى عندى انا ) موطنه الأصلى كندا و امريكا يندرج تحت فصيله اللابرادور و هى كلاب تشتهر بلونها الذهبى و شعرها الكثيف و هى كلاب ذكيه جدا تستخدم فى الحراسه و اعمال الجيش و الكشف على المخدرات و المفرقعات لحاسه شمها القويه كده و قوتها البدنيه


تدريب الكلاب على الطاعة يجب أن يبدأ والكلب فى عمر خمسة شهور حتى يستطيع أستيعاب الدروس التدريبية وحتى يكون مؤهلا ذهنيا وجسمانيا لتلقى هذة الدروس بنجاح 

وكورس تدريبات الطاعة يجب أن تبدأ بعد أن ينتهى الكلب تماما وبنجاح من التدريب على كل التدريبات الخاصة بالسلوك القويم والتى يفضل أن تبدأ من عمر شهرين وحتى خمسة شهور

وكورس تدريبات الطاعة هو لتعليم الكلب أن ينفذ أوامر سيدة بمجر أن يسمع نداء خاص ومحدد لهذا الآمر. ويشمل هذا الكورس تدريب الحيوان على طاعة الآوامر الآتية

الدرس الآول.. تعليم الكلب الجلوس على المقعدة Sit-Stay 



وهذا التدريب هو لتعليم الكلب أن يجلس ثابتا وبدون سلسلة على مقعدتة ( بحيث يكون كل ثقل الجسم على المقعدة وجسمة ورأسة فى وضع عمودى على الأرض والوجة للآمام والعيون تنظر فى ثبات للآمام ولأعلى وأن يثبت الكلب على ذلك ( ولآى مدة ) بعد النداء علية ولا يتغير هذا الوضع الآ بعد أن ينادية سيدة بلفظ com يبدأ المدرب هذا الدرس بأستخدام السلسلة ثم بعد إتقان الحركة يقوم بالنداء على الكلب ويثبتة على مقعدتة دون سلسلة.

يبدا التدريب بتركيب سلسلة التدريب والخناقة ثم يسير بالكلب أولا فى كذا أتجاة عشوائي حتى يصبح الكلب هادئا ولدية الآستجابة لما ستأمرة بة . ثم فجأة يقف المدرب وينطق اللفظ التدريبي الخاص بهذة Sit مع نطق أسم الكلب مع هذا اللفظ أى ( Roy Sit ) وفى نفس هذة اللحظة يضغط المدرب باليد اليسرى على مؤخرة ظهر الكلب فيجلس على الأرض بمقعدتة. ثم براحة اليد اليمنى يضغط للخلف على صدر الكلب لكى يثبت على هذا الوضع. وعندما يأخذ الكلب هذا الوضع الصحيح تداعبة ونقول لة بلهجة الفرح والسرور برافو يا Roy

ويكرر هذا الدرس التدريبي لعدة مرات بأستخدام السلسلة ثم بدونها ( على أن يثبت الكلب لمدة دقيقة أو دقيقتين) ثم يزداد فى المرات التالية ألى خمسة دقائق ثم نحاول ترك الكلب ثابتا على هذا الوضع مع ترك السلسلة على الأرض بعد أن نطلق لة اللفظ التدريبي Sit Stay أو أثبت مكانك فيثبت الكلب على هذة هذا الوضع والسلسلة ملقاة على الآرض. ثم نطور التدريب بأن نجعل الكلب فى هذا الوضع ولكن بدون سلسلة وفى هزة الأثناء يحاول غيرك بأغراء الكلب بقطعة من اللحم فأذا ألتفت أليها عنفة بشدة حتى يتعود الا يتحرك من هذا الوضع مهما كانت المغريات الا بعد سماع لفظ com أو تعالى من سيدة 


الدرس الثانى.. تعليم الكلب أن يسير فى الشارع بصحبة سيدة Hell 

هذا التدريب لتعليم الكلب أن يسير فى الشارع بصحبة سيدة فقط بل وملاصقا لة والآ يبتعد عنة أثناء السير فى الشارع مهما كانت الأسباب أو المغريات وذلك بعد سماعة اللفظ التدريبي الخاص بهذا الآمر Hell وذلك لكى نضمن عدم تعرض الحيوان لآي حادث أثناء السير بصحبتك فى الشارع ولتعويدة مزيدا من الامتثال لآى أمر يصدر لة منك بعد ذلك.ويجب تعويد الكلب أن يكون وضع السير الصحيح أنن يسير بجوارك وملاصقا للقدم اليسرى وللخلف قليلا.

يمسك المدرب بالكلب من الطوق الجلدي ثم بضعة بأحكام فى جانب الرجل اليسرى ويتحرك بة للآمام. فى البداية ينطق المدرب الفظ التدريبي Hell على أن يكون هذا اللفظ مسبوقا دائما بنطق أسم الكلب مثلا ركس تعالى معايا . وفى أثناء الحركة أجذب الكلب جيدا من الطوق وبحث يكون ملاصقا تماما للقدم اليسرى أثناء السير . ويكون السير لأول مرة لمسافة لاتقل عن خمسة أمتار. ثم تقول لة قف أو Stop ثم بعد دقيقة يعاود المدرب السير وينطق اللفظ Hell وفى نفس اللحظة يتحرك.

كرر هذا الدرس عدة مرات سيرا ثم توقفا وهكذا وبمجرد أن يحفظة الكلب مع الحركة فى الخط المستقيم .جرب نفس التدريب ولكن يكون السير بالكلب على شكل دائرة واذا حفظها كرر التدريب فى خط متعرج Zegzzag ثم جرب ان يسير الكلب بجوارك بدون أمساك الطوق ( وعندما يخطئ الكلب نادى علية بلفظ الغضب No ) وفى نفس الوقت عندما ينفذ الامر صحيحا أطلق لة لفظ الفرح والسرور Yes وهكذا. 

ثم بعد ذلك أمشى بالكلب فجأة ثم توقف ونادى علية باللفظ Sit ستجدة يجلس فورا على المقعدة .ثم بعد ذلك أنطق لفظ Hell ليبدأا فى التحرك بجوارك وهذا التدريب الأخير يسمى Automatic Hell Sit Hell وأذا كنت تسير وأردت أن يتوقف الكلب أنطق Sit أولا فأذا لم يستجيب الكلب فلا تقف أنت بل أستمر فى السير ونادى علية بقوة وبغضب Sit Sit ولا تقف حتى يمتثل الكلب ويقف. ثم كرر التدريب حتى يحفظة الكلب بدون أاستخدام الطوق



الدرس الثالث.. تعليم الكلب أن ينام ثابتا على الأرض Down 

هو درس تدريبي لتعليم الكلب أن ينام على الأرض بحيث يكون ارأس لأعلى والأرجل الأمامية ممتدة للآمام والآرجل الخلفية فى وضع أسترخاء كامل وللآمام مع الارتكاز على المقعدة وكامل البطن على الأرض وذلك عند سماع اللفظ التدريبي Down 

أمسك الكلب بالسلسلة باليد اليسرى ثم أجلس الكلب أولا على المقعدة Sit ثم أجذب السلسلة قليلا مع الميل نحو الكلب من الأمام مع رفع كفك الأيمن وكأنك ستضربة ثم أنطق كلمة Down أو نام بصوت حاد وقوى مع جذب السلسلة لآسفل باليد اليسرى وفى نفس اللحظة حرك الكف ناحية رأس الكلب تجدة ينحنى للآمام وساعدة بشد الأرجل الأمامية باليد اليسرى ألي الأمام لينام في هذا الوضع ثم أتركة هكذا. ثم بعد حوالي دقيقتين نادى علية Come فيأتي أليك ثم نادى علية مرة ثانية وفجأة Down حتى يتعود على النوم وحدة

وبعد أن يتعلم الكلب هذا الوضع جيدا , نبدأ في تعليمة أن ينام في وضع الموت..... بأن نطلق علية لفظ Down-Stay أو موت وفى اللحظة أضغط على الكتف الآيمن للكلب مع دفعة بقوة ناحية جانبية الآيمن مع تكرار الآمر بحدة موت.. موت وبصوت أعلى فى كل نداء حتى يستقر الكلب بجسمة على الأرض تماما وبحيث يكون نائم على أحد جوانبة ورأسة مستقرة تماما على الأرض والآرجل الأربعة ممدة للإمام وكأنة ميت. ويظل الكلب على هذا الوضع حتى تنادى علية بكلمة Come فيأتي أليك وبعد تمام التدريب جرب ان يموت على الجهة الآخرى.. ثم جرب أن يقلب الكلب نفسة على الجهة الأخرى بعد أن تطلق لفظ Change أو أقلب وهكذا. 

ثم بعد ذلك يعلمة المدرب كيفية الثبات Stay لمدة طويلة على هذا الوضع وكأنة مات فعلا.



تابعــــــ:download:​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 يناير 2009)

الدرس الرابع.. تعليم الكلب أن يأتى أليك بمجرد النداء علية


Come When Called 
وهو أهم تدريبات الطاعة فى الكلاب لآن سيدرب الكلب على ترك كل شئ حتى الطعام ويأتى ألى سيدة بمجرد النداء علية بلفظ Come أو تعالى وعندما يصل أليك يقف فى مواجهتك ثابتا على الوضع Sit Stay 

وهذا التدريب عندما ينفذة الكلب بنجاح يستحق أن يقال عنة أنة مدرب تدريبا عاليا على الطاعة. وهو تدريب هام جدا خصوصا حينما يكون الكلب خارج البيت Out door حيث سيكون الكلب مشغولا باللعب مع الأطفال أو مع غيرة من الكلاب أو بروائح الأشياء التي يسير بجوارها . أما إذا كان الكلب داخل البيت In door فأن أستحابتة لهذا النداء ستكون أسهل.

ويبدأ التدريب باستخدام السلسلة ثم بدونها حتى يتعلم الكلب هذا الدرس الهام جيدا.وتذكر أنة لآ يجب أن تستخدم لفظ Come أطلاقا لكى يأتى لك الكلب لتعاقبة حتى لا يضطر لعدم الامتثال لأوامرك لعلمة أن هذا اللفظ يؤدى ألى العقاب. ولكن دع الكلب يرتبط فى ذهنة أنة مع طاعتة لك فأنة سيلقى مكافأة فتكون الطاعة عندة هى السلوك الذى يجلب لة المكافأت.

وهذا التدريب الهام يبدأ أولا داخل الحديقة In door وباستخدام السلسلة الطويلة بحيث لا يقل طولها عن مترين. أستخدم فى البداية اللفظ Sit-Stay ثم قف فى مواجهة الكلب تماما والسلسلة فى يديك اليسرى ثم نادى على الكلب بلفظ COME وفى نفس اللحظة أجذب السلسلة باليد اليسرى وأشير علية باليد اليمنى بأي حركة للنداء ( ويجب أن يكون النداء والجذب من السلسلة والإشارة فى لحظة واحدة) . فى البداية سوف يخفق الكلب ولكن بعد تكرار التدريب سوف يؤدى التدريب بنجاح بأستخدام سلاسل أطول فى كل مرة حتى يصل طول السلسلة ألى حوالي عشرة أمتار وفى كل مرة عندما يصل الكلب أمامك بهذا النداء أنطق لفظ Sit Stay 

ليقف أمامك ثانية.
كرر هذا التدريب عدة مرات حتى يحفظ الكلب أن يأتي أليك ويقف أمامك ثابتا بدون أاستخدام السلسلة. فى البداية عند النداء لابد أن يكون الصوت عالي وحاد وبعد أن يتقن الحيوان الدرس يجب أن يكون النداء بصوت منخفض ورقيق أو حتى بالهمس. ولا تنسى عند أى خطأ فى الحركة أن تطلق لفظ No وعند الإجادة تطلق لفظ Okay والكلب المدرب جيدا على هذا الدرس بالذات يعتبر على درجة عالية من الطاعة.



الدرس الخامس.. أذهب ألى مكانك Go to your Place

إذا تعلم الكلب أانة بمجرد النداء علية أن يذهب ألى مكانة ونفذ هذا التدريب جيدا فأنة سيكون محبوبا جدا عند صاحبة لأنة سوف يترك أي شئ حتى طعامة ويذهب ألى مكانة المحدد ويبقى فية وبلا حركة ولوقت غير محدد حتى تصدر أنت لة نداء أخر.

وهذا التدريب من التدريبات الممتازة الذى سيمكنك بة أن تبعد الكلب عن طريق ضيوفك تماما أو عن طريق العاملين فى الفيلا أثناء عمل أى شئ يحتاج ألى عدم مضايقة الكلاب لهم أثناء العمل مثل تحضير السفرة أو قص النجيل أو عند مقابلتك لضيوف.



ويبدأ المدرب أو صاحب الحيوان بتخصيص مكان معين للكلب تكون فية أوانى الطعام والشراب والفرشة بحيث يكون بعيدا عن الطرقات وطريق الضيوف كأن يكون ركن فى فراندة خلفية أو تحت شجرة معينة أو فى بيت خاص بالكلب .

تستخدم سلسلة طولها مترين وخناقة ثم نبدأ فى أطلاق اللفظ التدريبي Rex-go to your place من فضلك.. أذهب مكانك ويجب أن يكون الصوت رقيق وتشد السلسلة فى هذا الوقت حتى يذهب الكلب ألى هذا المكان المحدد. وعندما يصل ألى هذا المكان قل لة لفظ Sit لكى يقف ثابتا فى هذا المكان. ثم نطلق Stay أى أن يثبت تماما فى هذا المكان. ثم أتركة فى هذا الوضع وأرجع للوراء مترين مرة ثانية ولكن فى هذة المرة لآ تغيب عن نظرة حتى لا يتحرك لآنة سيكون مطمئنا أنك بجانبة. ثم كرر هذا الدرس عدة مرات حتى يحفظ الكلب أنة بمجرد النداء علية بلفظ أذهب مكانك سيذهب فورا ويقف ثابتا فى مكانة حتى تنادية مرة ثانية بلفظ تعالى .. وهذا التدريب صعب جدا ولكن نجاح الكلب فية يعنى راحتك وعدم إزعاجك أنت وضيوفك ويحتاج إلى صبر كبير على الكلب حتى يتقنة.

ودائما أجعل الكلب يشعر بأنة يؤدى هذة الحركة لإسعادك لان تثبيت الكلب على هذا الوضع قاسى نفسيا ثم كرر التدريب بسلاسل أطول حتى تصل ألى سلسلة طولها ستة أمتار

والخطوة التى تليها هى تدريب الكلب أن يؤدى هذا التدريب بدون سلسلة ثم من حجرة أخرى ألى الحجرة التى فيها هذا المكان المحدد ثم من الحديقة ليجرى ويصل الى هذا المكان المحدد ثم من الحديقة ليجرى ويصل الى مكانة بمجرد سماعة لنداء أذهب ألى مكانك .

الكلب هو حارسك الآمين

والكلب حارس ليلى من الدرجة الأولى لعدة مميزات منها حاسة الشم القوية وحاسة السمع الآقوى ونومة الخفيف جدا طوال ساعات الليل والنهار. والكلب يشم ويسمع ما لا يستطيع أقوى وأذكى الحراس أدراكة.

والكلب جرئ وشجاع لأقصى درجات الجرأة وعندما يدافع عنك أو عن أموالك فأنة لدية الاستعداد أن يدافع عنك وبكل قوتة حتى الموت. وهو لا يعرف التخاذل أو الآسترخاء أو الخيانة مهما كانت المغريات

وعادة تبدأ دوريات الحراسة للكلاب بعد الغروب مباشرة وحتى شروق الشمس وهناك مثل شعبى يتناقلة الخفراء فى الريف المصرى يقول (بات كلب تصبح سبع ) وهذا المثل يفسر أن الحارس اليقظ طوال الليل والذى لا يرى النوم ليلا هو الحارس الذى تشرق علية شمس الصباح وهو مرفوع الرأس كالسبع ..وهذا المثل لة دلالة وشهادة بأن أقوى وأنجح الحراس على الإطلاق فإذا نام الحارس لاينام الكلب وأذا خاف الحارس فلا يخاف الكلب

لذلك فالكلب يجب أن يسترخى تماما طوال النهار لينام على راحتة وتسترخى عضلاتة وكل حواسة من شروق الشمس وحتى موعد الغروب.ويفضل أن يكون هذا الآسترخاء داخل بيتة حتى لا يعترض أي من زوار المكان طوال اليوم وحتى لا يتألف معهم أيضا.

وعادة فالكلب الجاهز للحراسة فعلا هو الكلب الذى عمرة أكثر من سنة وهو الكلب الممشوق العضلات والقوى البنيان وتكون صحتة جيدة وحواسة جميعها قوية. ويظل الكلب هكذا قويا لآكثر من عشرة سنوات تحت ظروف الرعاية الصحية والتغذية الجيدة.

وقبل غروب الشمس بساعة نقدم للكلب وجبة الطعام الوحيدة يوميا وتكون عادة وجبة طازجة ومتوازنة وكاملة ويقدم لة معها الماء البارد الطازج طوال اليوم ليشرب منة ما يشاء.ثم نترك الكلب بعد الوجبة اليومية بساعة للراحة وليبدأ الهضم ثم يخرج مباشرة ألى حيث المكان المدرب على حراستة. فينطلق هذا الحارس الجرئ الشجاع ذهابا وأيابا من غروب الشمس حتى صباح اليوم التالي يدافع عن مكانة وعن أصحابة وعن أموالهم وممتلكاتهم بكل جدية ونشاط ويقظة وشجاعة وإخلاص وفى ليل الشتاء البارد يجب أن يرتدى الكلب ملابس الحراسة الشتوية ( الجل) حتى لا يصاب بنزلات البرد.

ويشمل كورس تدريبات الحراسة تعليم الكلب كيف أن يكون جريئا وكيف يهاجم الآخرين فى سبيل الدفاع عن شئ . وهو كورس هام جدا للكلاب التى يربيها أصحاب الفيلات والقصور والمتاجر بل أن غالبية الناس تربى الكلاب لهذا الغرض. وأنسب عمر للتدريب الناجح هو بعد عمر ثمانية شهور فأكثر بحيث يتحمل الكلب التدريب نفسيا وبدنيا. ويحتاج تدريب الحراسة إلى مدرب ومساعد من الأشخاص الغرباء تماما عن الكلب. 

تعليم الكلب كيف ينبح لحظة الخطر

نباح الكلب لة أصول.. ولة أداب.. والكلب المدرب جيدا يستطيع أن ينبح بأعلى صوتة فى حالة وجود أى خطر ليوقظ الحراس النائمون ولتنبية كل المقيمين في المكان أن هناك شئ غير عادى يحث الآن فيستعد كل هؤلاء للتعامل مع هذا الخطر.

ويحتاج تدريب الكلب على النباح إلى مدرب ومدرب مساعد بشرط أن يكون هذا المساعد من الغرباء عن المكان المراد تدريب الكلب على حراستة.

يمسك المدرب الكلب بواسطة سلسلة طولها مترين.. وفجأة يظهر المساعد من خلف أحد الحوائط ويكون ملفوفا ببطانية تغطى رأسة وكتفة فقط أما الأرجل فتكون ظاهرة. ويبدأ هذا الغريب فى الآقتراب من الكلب بسرعة خاطفة وقبل أن يصل إلية وعلى مسافة ثلاثة أمتار منة يبدأ فى تبديل الأرجل على الأرض فى حركة هستيرية سريعة تحدث نوع من الإثارة الشديدة للكلب فيبدأ فى النباح علية بشدة ويحاول شد السلسلة للهجوم علية.

ولكى تعطى انطباع للكلب بأنة نجح فى الهجوم على هذا المساعد وأن المساعد خاف منة يهرب المساعد من أمامة بسرعة فيظل الكلب ينبح حتى يختفى المساعد من أمامة تماما. فأذا لم يتوقف الكلب عن النباح يأمرة المدرب بالكف عن النباح ليتعلم الآ ينبح بدون داع. وهنا فأن هذا التدريب يساهم وبشكل كبير فى بناء ثقة الكلب بنفسة وبتكرار هذا التدريب بحركات مشابهة ومختلفة يكون الكلب قادرا على مهاجمة أى غريب يظهر أمامة0 وفى كل مرة يظهر فيها المساعد ينادى علية المدرب أنبح وفى نفس اللحظة يشير المدرب بأصبعة على هذا الشخص الغريب مع محاولة تهوية السلسلة لة فى كل مرة ليحاول الكلب الهجوم على المساعد.

تعليم الكلب كيف يهاجم بشراسة أى مصدر للخطر

يرتدى المساعد عفريتة كاملة من قماش سميك ويلبس فى يدة جوانتى جلدى سميك وحذاء عادى جلدى. ويمسك المدرب السلسلة جيدا- ويظهر المساعد أمام الكلب فجأة وحاملا عصا طولها متر من الخشب أو البلاستك ويقترب من الكلب مع تحريك الأرجل بحركة سريعة هستيرية وقوية وهو واقف ويدق بها على الأرض بشدة فينبح الكلب بشدة نتيجة أثارة المساعد .. وعندما يشتد الكلب فى النباح يبدأ المساعد بتوجية العصا ناحية فم الكلب وكأنة سوف يدخلها فى فمة فيحاول الكلب الهجوم على العصا مع شدة النباح وكلما حاول الكلب الهجوم يتقهقر المساعد للخلف وكأنة خائف منة- ثم يرجع المدرب بالكلب عن طريق جذبة من السلسلة للخلف- ثم يعاود المساعد الهجوم مرة أخرى وفى هذة اللحظة سوف يهجم الكلب علية محاولا أفتراسة لو أمكن.يكرر هذا التدريب عدة مرات مع أطلاق المساعد أصوات أاستغاثة عالية ليخيف بها الكلب وأيضا لكى يتحمس أكثر أن هذا الشخص خاف منة.. أما المدرب فيشجع الكلب بصوت عالى وسعيد ليقول لة برافو.. برافو.. هاتو يا ركس.. حتى يتعود الكلب على مهاجمة الغرباء لحظة شعورة بالخطر منهم.





ثم يبدأ المدرب تدريب الكلب على الهجوم على كل من يحاول الآعتداء على صاحبة.. حيث يقوم المدرب بتثبيت السلسلة فى أحد الحوائط ثم ينادى على الكلب أن يثبت مكانة Sit Stay 

ثم يبتعد عن الكلب حوالى مترين ( ويقف أمام الكلب مسترخي) ثم فجأة يظهر المساعد من خلف أحد الحوائط أو من خلف أى ساتر ويقابل المدرب فى هدوء ويبدأ معة حديث عادى نلاحظ أن الكلب سوف ينبح علية فقط ولا يحاول الهجوم علية لآن مثبت بواسطة مدربة على الوضع Sit Stay ... ثم فجأة يبدأ هذا الشخص بالهجوم أو التعدى على المدرب أو صاحب الكلب باستخدام الآيدى مع أصدار أى صوت عالى .. وفى هذة اللحظة سوف يثار الكلب للتعدي على صاحبة ويصاب بالجنون ( وفى هذة الأثناء يستغيث بة مدربة أو صاحبة وينادى علية بنبرة أستغاثة وينطق علية لفظ Roy go أى تعالى يا روى فيخرج الكلب فورا من ثباتة ويهاجم المعتدى بشراسة.

ثم يكرر المدرب التدريب مع نفس الشخص ومع مجموعة أشخاص يحاولون التعدى على المدرب فيقوم الكلب بالتقدم فورا لإنقاذ مدربة.. ومع كل نجاح يجب أن تكون هناك مكافأة. وبعد ذلك يتم التدريب بدون سلسلة مع تحصين الأشخاص المعتدين بالملابس الثقيلة جيدا. 

ثم يبدأ تدريب الكلاب بحيث يكون الهجوم مفاجئ من عدة جهات وعدة أشخاص ويترك المدرب السلسلة ويقول للكلب تعالى.. هاتو هاتو لينطلق لمهاجمة الجميع للذود عن مدربة وفى هذة الأثناء يحاول أحدهم الوصول للتراشق مع المدرب فبهاجمة الكلب. وهذا التدريب هام حتى يتعلم الكلب كيف يواجة أكثر من لص فى وقت واحد حينما يحاول اللصوص الاشتباك مع الخفراء.. ويفضل تكرار هذا الدرس مرة كل أسبوع وبأكثر من طريقة حتى لاينساة الكلب وحتى تزداد ثقتة فى نفسة.

تابعــــــ:download:​ 
 
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 يناير 2009)

تعليم الكلب حراسة شئ ( سيارة.. خزينة.. ماكينة).

المدرب يقف بجوار الشئ المراد حرا ستة تحديدا.. ويمسك الكلب بسلسلة طولها مترين ثم يأمرة الكلب Sit Stay أمام هذا الشئ .. وفجأة يظهر أحد الغرباء محاولا الذهاب نحو الهدف.. سنجد الكلب ينبح بشدة من مكانة .. وعند اللحظة فأن المدرب ينادية أنبح أنبح فيتظاهر المساعد الغريب بالخوف ويتقهقر أمام الكلب للوراء ثم يختفى فيأخذ الكلب جرعة كبيرة من الثقة فى نفسة.

ثم يعاود المساعد الهجوم على الكلب مرة أخرى ويرد علية الكلب بالنباح من مكانة.. وعندما يقترب المساعد بشدة من الشئ المراد حرا ستة والدفاع عنة ويحاول مثلا فتح باب السيارة فأن المدرب يرجع بسرعة للوراء وهو ممسكا بالسلسلة وينادى على الكلب هاتو فيحاول الكلب مهاجمة المساعد ويمنعة من فتح الباب.. وهنا يجرى المساعد تاركا باب السيارة مفتوحا وكأنة خاف من الكلب ويختفى فيشجعة المدرب على ذلك بكلمة برافو مع مكافأة عينية قيمة.

وأذا جرى المساعد وحاول الكلب أن يترك الهدف ويجرى وراء المساعد فينادية المساعد ويجذبة من السلسلة وينادية بأعلى صوتة أثبت مكانك Sit Stay حتى يتعود الكلب أنة سوف يدافع عن شئ دون أن يتركة.

ثم نجعل الكلب فى وضع Sit Stay بجوار الهدف.. ونترك السلسلة ويظهر المساعد مرة أخرى فينبح ويهاجمة ولكن عندما يحاول الكلب الجرى وراءة بعيد عن الشئ المستهدف حرا ستة ينادية المدرب أثبت مكانك حتى لايتحرك ويترك الشئ المراد حراستة.

ثم نجرى مناورة عملية مع الكلب من أكثر من شخص ومن كذا أتجاة فيهاجمهم الكلب وهو ثابت بجانب الهدف فيخاف المساعد ويجرى.. وفى هذة الأثناء يتقدم مساعد أخر من أتجاة أخر وهكذا حتى يحفظ الكلب وبدون سلسلة أن مهمتة محددة وهى حراسة هذا الشئ والدفاع عنة.

تعليم الكلب حراسة الشخصيات الهامة

يقف الشخص المراد أن يقوم الكلب بحرا ستة فى أى مكان يتواجد فية الكلب.. وهذا التدريب هام لحراسة شخص بعينة أثناء السير فى حديقة قصرة أو فى مزرعتة أو فى سيارتة.. 

حيث يبدأ الشخص فى السير وينطق على الكلب بلفظ Hell فيبدأ الكلب فى السير بجوارة ويكرر التدريب بعدة محاور حتى يفهم الكلب أولا أن مهمتة هى السير بجوارك فى أى مكان وأى أتجاة تذهب ألية..بعد ذلك يمسك المدرب ذلك الكلب من السلسلة ويقف صاحب الكلب بجوارة. وينطق على الكلب أثبت مكانك Sit Stay فيقف الكلب ألى جوار صاحبة ثابتا. ويذهب المدرب بعيدا محاولا أغراء الكلب بقطعة لحمة يرميها بجوارة فيحاول الكلب التحرك لآلتقاطها فينادى المدرب بأعلى صوتة No – Sit Stay ويكرر ذلك عدة مرات حتى يفهم الكلب أنة مهما حدث فلابد لة الآ يفارق جوار صاحبة أبدا.

ثم يقوم أحد الغرباء بالظهور فجأة فى مسرح التدريب ويتوجة مباشرة ألى صاحب الكلب ويحاول الهجوم علية أو التشابك معة بالآيدى فيبدأ الكلب فى النباح الشديد فيخاف المساعد ويتقهقر للخلف بسرعة ويختفى ثم يظهر مرات عديدة وعند لحظة الاشتباك ينادية المدرب هاتو يا ركس فينطلق الكلب ناحية المساعد ليهجم علية بشراسة لكن المدرب ينادية أثبت أثبت فيعود الكلب ألى جوار صاحبة .. وتكرر تلك المحاولات مرات عديدة حتى يفهم الكلب أن كل مهمتة وهى حراسة هذا الشخص وعلية الآ يفارقة فى مكان يذهب ألية للدفاع عنة. 

تعليم الكلاب حراسة المخازن والفيلات والمصانع والقصور.

هذة الآماكن تشترك فى أن لها أسوار طويلة خارجية وبوابات وفناء وحديقة ومبنى داخلى .. وفى الفيلات ننصح بتربية ذكر واحد أو ذكر وأنثى.. أما المصانع الكبيرة فتحتاج ألى سرية كاملة من الكلاب عبارة عن ذكور وأناث بمدل كلبين لكل ألفين متر 

مربع من فناء المصنع أو المخزن أو القصر.. وفى كل الأحوال يجب أن يكون للكلاب أثناء النهار بيوت خاصة بعيدة عن مرتادي المكان نهارا ..وذلك لكى تستريح فيها الكلاب نهارا وفى الليل تطلق لتبدأ مهمتها فى الحراسة


للنجاح فى عملية تدريب الكلاب
تدريب الكلاب علم لة أصولة وفنونة ويعتبر من أرقى العلوم فى عالم الحيوان.. ويعتمد هذا العلم على دراسات عميقة ومتشعبة لسلوكيات وطبائع وعادات الكلاب. وللكلاب تدريبات عديدة منها ماهو عام مثل تدريبات الطاعة والشراسة , ومنها ما هو خاص مثل تدريب الكلاب على قيادة المكفوفين وتدريب الكلاب على أقتفاء أثر المجرمين والإرهابيين والكشف عن المخدرات والمفرقعات خصوصا فى الأحوال التى يعجز الآنسان العادى عن الكشف عنها.

والتدريبات العامة وهى التى تهم المربى العادى وتشمل تعليم الكلاب كل العادات والسلوك القويم وطاعة الأوامر ثم حراسة المنشأت والآموال والشخصيات. وهذا النوع من التدريبات هو الذى سنشرحة بالتفصيل فى هذا الكورس ويمكن أن يقوم بة وبنجاح أى مربى محب للكلاب. وذلك بأن يخصص حصص معينة للكلب فى أوقات فراغة ويدربة عليها حتى يتقنها الكلب وينفذها على الوجة الآكمل وبدون أستخدام أدوات التدريب مثل سلسلة التدريب والخناقة.

أما التدريبات المتخصصة فهى تدريبات خاصة بجهات الآمن والجيش وهى تدريبات متقدمة جدا وتدريبات سرية جدا ولا تهم المربى العادى لذلك سيكون محور هذا الكورس التدريبى عن التدريبات العامة فقط .

ومنتهى السعادة لصاحب الحيوان وأسرتة أن يرى كلبة مدرب تدريب جيد. ومنتهى النجاح أن يؤدى التدريب بكفاءة ونجاح. والكلب المدرب هكذا لايقدر بمال. ولكل سلالة من سلالات العائلة الكلابية مميزات وعيوب. ولكل سلالة مميزات وعيوب ولكل سلالة أيضا درجة أستيعاب معينة , فهناك سلالات بطيئة الآستجابة وهناك سلالات أكثر ذكاء وتستجيب للتدريب بسرعة.

وتدريب الكلب يحتاج ألى عنصرين كل منهما أهم من الآخر
1- شخص على علم تام بكل شئ عن السلالة التى سيقوم بتدريبها من سلوكيات وطبائع وعادات ولدية قدرة فائقة على التعامل مع الحيوان بكل حب وصبر وحكمة وذكاء0بحيث أنة أثناء حصة التدريب لا يعرف الملل ولا يعرف التسرع عند معاملتة للكلب أثناء تدريبة.

2- كلب ذكى وحالتة الصحية ممتازة وذو بنيان قوى ومناعة عالية ضد الأمراض الوبائية . وأيضا أن يكون كلب جرئ وشجاع وحالتة النفسية والمعنوية جيدة وشديد الثقة والآعتزاز بالنفس.


1- أن يكون مدرب الكلب هو صاحبة الذى يطعمة ويعطف علية ويراعاة ويداعبة كلما رأة وذلك لآن أكثر أنسان يحبة الكلب ويستمع ألى تعليماتة بل ويجد سعادة فى طاعتة وتنفيذ أوامرة هو صاحب الكلب نفسة.لذلك فالكلب سيكون أكثر أستجابة لصاحبة فى أداء كل ما سيطلبة منة أثناء التدريب . بل وسيكون الكلب سعيد عندما ينجح فى إسعاد صاحبة .لذلك سينجح وبدرجة ممتاز فى أداء كل الدروس التدريبية.

2- المدرب الناجح هو الذى يجعل كلبة يحبة أولا بأن يداعبة ويلاطفة ويقدم لة جرعات كبيرة من الحب والحنان وأى كمية بسيطة من الغذاء الذى يحبة ويقبل علية وبذلك سيرتاح أليك الكلب ويبادر بالبدء معك فى حصة التدريب بنجاح بل سيحبها دائما وينتظرها دائما وبشغف.وسينجح فى أطاعة كل أوامرك ( تما كمدرس الحضانة الذى يحسن معاملة الصغار ولا يضربهم بل يقدم لهم اللعب والجوائز والحلوى مما يجعلهم يحبونة وينتظرون حصتة بفارغ الصبر وتكون درجة استيعابهم أفضل.بل وينتظرون حصتة بفارغ الصبر والسعادة وبالتالى ستكون درجة أستيعابهم أفضل.

3- لابد أن تتعامل مع كلبك على أنة طفل صغير حينما يأتى بالخطأ ( فهو لا يفهم أن هذا خطأ) وأذا حاولن بأى طريقة أن تصلح هذا الخطأ فأنة لن يفهمك بسهولة أو على الآقل من أول مرة ولن يفهم ماذا تقصد من أول وهلة بل يحتاج أن تصبر علية وتعاملة برفق ولا تلجأ معة للشدة أو العنف , لآنة لو تولدت فى نفسية الكراهية لك أو الخوف منك فلن يستجيب لك ولن ينفذ أوامرك مهما ضربتة ومهما فعلت معة والعكس هو الصحيح

4- هناك لفظين فقط يجب أستخدامهم عند تدريب الكلاب ولا تستخدم غيرهم ( الآول هو لفظ No أو لآ وذلك أذا أتى بأى فعل خطأ 0 والثانى هو اللفظ Yes أو برافو وذلك أذا أتى الحيوان بفعل سليم)

5- كلمة No يجب أن تستخدمها بصوت حاد ومرتفع ويحمل كل تعبيرات وأنفعالات الغضب وفى نفس الوقت الذى تنطق فية هذة العبارة أجذب الكلب بشدة وبعنف من سلسلة التدريب أو الخناقة بحيث تؤلمة الخناقة ليعرف جيدا بعد تكرار هذة المحاولة أن هذا الفعل الذى أتى بة كان خطأ وأنة أغضبك كل هذا الغضب وأن العقاب هو هكذا وبذلك لن يحاول أن يغضبك بعد ذلك.

6- أما كلمة Yes أو برافو فيجب أن تستخدمها مع الكلب بنبرة كلها حب وكلها ود وكلها سعادة وذلك عندما ينفذ الكلب الآمر الذى طلبتة منة. ويكون النطق بهذا اللفظ مرتبط فى نفس اللحظة بأن تلاطفة بيديك على جسمة وبكل حنان . كما يفضا أن يكون كل هذا الحب مرتبط بمكافأة كنوع من التقدير والتشجيع كأن تكون تلك المكافأة مثلا قطعة لحمة مفرومة أو قطعة شيكولاتة0 وذلك حتى فى ذهن الكلب ومدى الحياة أنن كلمة Yes أو برافوا معناة رضاك التام علية ومعناها أن هناك مكافأة فورية تقديرية لة.

7- لا تقوم بتعليم الكلب أكثر من درس تدريبى واحد فى حصة التدريب حتى لا يرتبك الكلب. ولا تنتقل معة من درس لآخر الآ أذا أتقن تماما الدرس الذى يتعلمة ويكررة لك أكثر من مرة وبدون أستخدام سلسلة تدريب.

8- حصة التدريب مدتها لاتقل عن عشرة دقائق ولا تزيد عن خمسة عشرة دقيقة حتى لاترهق الكلب بدنيا أو ذهنيا. كما يمكنك أن تمارس حصص التدريب مرة أو مرتين أو ثلاثة مرا على الآكثر على أن يكون بينهما أربعة ساعات على الآقل.كما يفضل أن تكون حصة التدريب قبل ميعاد الوجبات مباشرة وأن يشم الحيوان رائحة الطعام أثناء أعدادة لكى يرتبط فى ذهنة أنة بعد هذا الجهد فأن هناك لحظات متعة وسعادة وهى اللحظات التى يتناول فيها الكلب طعامة. وأذا لم ينجح الكلب أثناء حصة التدريب فلا تتضايق ولا تصاب بالإحباط ولا تظهر لة ذلك بل أتركة لتكمل هذا الدرس فى الحصة التالية. وأذا كررت ذلك مرات عديدة ولم يستجيب معك الكلب فحاول أن تضغط علية بالعقاب الخفيف كأن ترفع أحد أرجلة الخلفية لأعلى مع أستخدام لفظ الغضب أو أن تمسكة من جلد الرقبة وتهزة بشدة ثم أتركة للحصة القادمة وهكذا.

9- لا تقوم بتدريب الكلب المريض أو المصاب أو الكلبة الحامل أو أثناء الشبق .

10- يجب مراجعة الدروس التدريبية وبدون أستخدام أدوات التدريب وذلك بين الحين والآخر. وأن يكون ذلك أثناء النزهة أو لحظات الصفاء أو اللعب فقط.



تابعــــــ:download:​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 يناير 2009)

على رأى الشاعر اللى قال !! السمك السمك السمك .......
و اهم حاجه طبعا و اللى الأسئله بتكون عليه كتييير
الحوض !!!!!!


ما هي مكونات حوض السمك؟
1- الحوض:
لابد وان يكون حجم الحوض ملائماً للمكان الذي سيوضع فيه، ويعتمد أيضاً على ما يفضله الشخص وعلى نوع السمك الذي سيقع الاختيار عليه.

هناك اعتقاد شائع بأن الحوض الصغير أفضل وأسهل فى العناية من الحوض الكبير (تتعدد أشكال الأحواض فمنها المستدير ومنها المستطيل وغيرها من الأشكال الأخرى) .. إلا أن هذا اعتقاداً خاطئاً فكلما كان الحوض صغيراً كلما كان اتساخه سريعاً وبالتالي تعرض السمك لكثير من الأمراض. وينبغي أن يكون مكانه بعيداً عن تيارات الهواء وغير معرضاً لأشعة الشمس المباشرة (الذي يكفى التعرض لها ساعة واحدة فى اليوم).

2- أرضية الحوض:
لابد وأن يشبه الحوض بيئة السمك الطبيعية فى مياه البحار أو النهار حيث يوجد فى القاع الزلط والرمال والحصى والشعاب المرجانية والقواقع وغيرها من المواد الطبيعية الأخرى المتوافرة فى بيئة المياه.
والأرضية هنا فى حوض السمك تُسمى بـ"الجرش" حيث يمكن الاستعانة بأياً من العناصر السابقة. وعن مزايا وعيوب كل اختيار فستجد التالى:
أسوأ الاختيارات كسر الرخام إلا إذا كان مطلياً وبشكل جيد فليس ضرراً منه، فهذا الطلاء يعطى ألواناً جذابة للحوض. وتأتى خطورة النوع غير المطلى منه أنه يتفاعل مع الماء مكوناً بيكربونات الصوديوم الذى يسبب موت السمك لأن الماء حينها يتحول إلى ماء عسر*.
والاختيار الثانى من الزلط، قد يعرض أرضية الحوض الزجاجية إلى الكسر بالإضافة إلى تهشم جذور النباتات المستخدمة فى الزينة إذا كانت طبيعية ليس هذا فحسب وإنما الفراغات الواسعة التى توجد بين الزلط تساعد على تراكم الفضلات بينها مسببة أمراضاً كثيرة للسمك. وتوجد فائدة واحدة من هذه الفراغات وهو أنها ملجأ ومخبأ آمن للسمك الصغير المولود حديثاً.
الشعاب المرجانية والقواقع لها ميزة كبيرة فى شكلها الجمالى فقط، والفائدة التى تعود منها أقل بكثير من ضررها حيث وجودها فى بيئة المياه العذبة غير المالحة تجعلها تتفاعل مع الماء مثل كسر الرخام بالضبط كما أن حوافها تسبب أضراراً بالغة للأسماك ولزعانفها. والقواقع المجوفة هى بيئة خصبة لتراكم الفضلات فيها ، بل وتضطر بعض الأسماك إلى العيش الإجبارى بداخلها لضعف حركاتها وعدم قدرتها على الخروج منها مرة أخرى وبالتالى موتها وتعفنها ومن ثَّم تعفن الماء الذى يؤدى إلى أمراض عديدة للسمك.
الرمال مسامها ضيقة للغاية مما لا يعطى فرصة لجذور النباتات الطبيعية الاختراق كما يكون مكاناً لتكون البكتريا اللاهوائية والأفضل خلطه بالحصى (النوع الخشن منه).
ويعتلى الحصى قمة الاختيارات لملاءمته لبيئة سمك الزينة، فهو أفضل الخيارات على الإطلاق وخاصة عند خلطه بالرمل الخشن مع الابتعاد عن الأحجام الكبيرة منه لأنها تعمل على تكسير جذور النباتات.

3- إضاءة الحوض:

تركب الإضاءة فى غطاء الحوض الذى يكون مصنع عادة من الخشب وتوجد به فتحات للتهوية، وأفضل انواع الإضاءة هى لمبات "النيون" الفلوروسنت لأنها لا تسخن. ينبغى ألا تقل المسافة بين مصدر الإضاءة وسطح الماء عن (15) سم ولا تستمر لأكثر من (10) ساعات حتى لا تتكون الطحالب. وعن كم الإضاءة التى تتناسب مع سعة الحوض هناك قاعدة عامة يتم اتباعها:
واط واحد/لتر ماء
وحسب ما يستوعبه الحوض من لترات من الماء يحسب المرغوب فيه من قوة الإضاءة.

- اختيار السمك:
- ليس شرطاً لجودة السمك هو اختيار النوع الغالي منه فى الثمن، لكن الأهم هو نشاط السمكة وكونها فى حالة خالية من الأمراض. ونشاط السمكة يظهر من حركتها فى الحوض أو عند مداعبتها فتستجيب بالابتعاد وانتصاب زعانفها، يجب أن تكون السمكة غير منتفخة الجسم لها شكل انسيابي، غير غائرة العينين أو يوجد ما يشبه بالسحابة عليها وغير بارزة أيضاً (سمك "البلاك مور" عيناه بارزة بشكل طبيعي وليس مرضى)، الزعانف ليس بها عفن وغير مرتخية أو متدلية، والخياشيم غير ملتصقة من جانب أو متقلصة.

- البدء فى وضع عدد قليل من الأسماك فى الحوض حتى تتكون البكتريا النافعة التي تتخلص من فضلات الأسماك، وهذه البكتريا النافعة تتكون بعد شهر تفريباً.
- عند شراء السمك يوضع فى كيس وتكون نسبة الهواء فيه بالنسبة للماء 2:1، ويجب ألا يزيد عدد السمك فيه (إذا كان الكيس متوسط الحجم) عن خمس سمكات حتى تتاح حرية الحركة له، ثم يوضع فى كيس بلاستيك أسود حتى يسترخى السمك وينام وحتى لا يستهلك المزيد من الأكسجين. عند وضع السمك فى الحوض يوضع بهذا الكيس الذي تم شراؤه به لمدة (15) دقيقة حتى يتكيف مع درجة حرارة الماء فى الحوض تدريجياً ثم يتم إنزاله للحوض بدون الماء الذي كان فيه (من الأفضل عدم إنزال الماء معه).
- يتم إطعام السمك مرة أو مرتين فى اليوم الواحد لمدة خمس دقائق فى كل مرة حتى لا يتعفن الماء بطول بقاء الطعام فيه. يمكن ترك السمك بدون طعام عند السفر بحيث لا تزيد المدة عن أسبوع أو بشراء طعام يسمى بطعام السفر الذي يباع فى المحال المتخصصة.
- تحديد عدد السمك وحجمه هام للغاية، حتى يستطيع ممارسة النشاط بسهولة. والتالي هو القاعدة العامة لمعرفة عدد السمك المضبوط، وأيضاً الكم الملائم من إضافة أية مواد أخرى من الأدوية والكلور أو أي شيء آخر يحتاجه السمك.
سعة الحوض باللتر = عرض الحوض × ارتفاع الماء × عمق الحوض بالسم ثم يقسم المجموع على 1000.

7- تنظيف الحوض:
- يتم نقل السمك أولاً إلى حاوية (جردل) نظيفة ليس به آثار لأية مواد كيميائية أو مطهرات (الصابون أيضاً) حتى لا تضر بالسمك، ويتم نقله مع ربع كم الماء ثم وضعه فى مكان مظلم حتى يسترخى السمك ويهدأ.
- يتم تفضية الحوض كلية من الماء القديم.
- ثم إزالة الديكور من النباتات واللعب ليتم غسلها بمحلول ملحي (وليس بالغلي طالما لا توجد هناك أمراض للسمك).
- أما المادة المستخدمة فى أرضية الحوض يتم غسيلها جيداً، ثم غليها مع إضافة الملح للماء المغلي من أجل مزيد من التطهير (وخاصة فى حالة وجود الأمراض) لأن الغلي له عيبه الذي يعمل على قتل البكتريا النافعة.
- يأتي دور تنظيف زجاج الحوض نفسه من أية بكتريا أو طحالب بواسطة الملح (الملح الخشن) وليس بالمطهرات الكيميائية. ثم يتم غسله بالماء البارد أو الساخن لإزالة آثار الملح.
- يتم إعادة مكونات الديكور من اللعب والنباتات والأرضية (والفلتر إذا كان النوع المستخدم الفلتر الأرض).
- فى اليوم السابق على تنظيف الحوض، يتم إعداد مياه وتركها حتى يزول مفعول الكلور (مع الاحتفاظ بربع آخر من كمية المياه القديمة عند تفضية الحوض لاحتوائها على البكتريا النافعة التي تتكون بعد مرور شهر).
- يتم وضع الماء الجديد فى الحوض تدريجياً، مع إضافة كوب منه فى الكيس الموضوع فيه السمك لمدة 
(10) دقائق قبل إرجاع السمك للحوض حتى لا يحدث له صدمة. 
- ضبط درجة الحرارة وخاصة فى فصل الشتاء (درجة الحرارة الملائمة للماء من 24-28 درجة مئوية).
- يوضع السمك بنفس الطريقة التي تم وضعه بها عند الشراء.

* الماء فى حوض السمك
- تغيير الماء.
- صيانة الماء.

* كيفية تغيير الماء فى حوض السمك:
من أجل الإبقاء على حوض السمك نظيفاً ومتعادل كيميائياً، فأنت بحاجة إلى التغيير الدوري لجزء من ماء الحوض.

* الأدوات التي يحتاجها الشخص عند تغيير ماء حوض السمك:
- جردل (دلو).
- ماء.
- محايد كيميائي (لا قاعدي ولا حامضي).
-خرطوم تصريف الماء.
​


تابعــــــ:download:​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 يناير 2009)

* خطوات تغيير الماء:
الخطوة الأولى – يتم اختبار الماء ما إذا كان عكراً أم ما زال صافياً لتحديد مدى احتياجه للتغيير من عدمه، وذلك بواسطة الملاحظة المجردة بالعين أو بأدوات مخصصة لاختبار نظافة الماء (تُباع فى محال أسماك الزينة). والحاجة لهذا التغيير يحدث مرة كل أسبوع أو كل أسبوعين ويعتمد ذلك على عدد الأسماك الموجودة فى الحوض.

الخطوة الثانية – إذا كان لديك إسفنجة فى الفلتر، عليك بنزعها لتصريف بعض الماء من الحوض عن طريق غمسها فى الماء الذي تمتصه بسهولة ثم يضغط عليها فى الدلو للتخلص من الماء الذي تشبعت به وهكذا.

الخطوة الثالثة – تنظيف إسفنجة الفلتر فى الماء الذي تم تصريفه وليس تحت ماء الصنبور أو فى الماء الساخن للإبقاء على البكتريا التي توجد فى هذه الإسفنجة، وذلك بغمسها فى ماء الحوض الذي تم التخلص منه ثم عصرها بعيداً عن الدلو وتكرار ذلك حتى يصبح الماء الخارج منها صافياً وليس عكراً.

الخطوة الرابعة – عند تغيير الماء، لا يتم تغيير الماء بأكمله ولكن بنسبة 25% فقط وليس أكثر من ذلك. وإذا كانت هناك رغبة فى تغيير كم أكبر يتم الانتظار ثلاثة أيام بعد أول تغيير قد تم، ثم إحلال الماء بآخر (لأن تغيير كم كبير من الماء فى آن واحد يعرض السمك للضغط أو الموت). أما إذا كان جهاز الشفط (Gravel vacuum system) هو المستخدم، يتم شفط الماء من خلال تشغيل نظام التفريغ ويعتبر من أفضل الطرق المستخدمة فى تغيير ماء حوض السمك وتنظيفه من الشوائب.

الخطوة الخامسة – يُستخدم ماء الصنبور لإحلال الماء ولكن بعد ضبط درجة الحرارة لتكون مساوية لدرجة حرارة الماء الموجودة فى الحوض، عن طريق الاستعانة بترمومتر لقياس درجة حرارة ماء الحوض ثم وضعه تحت ماء الصنبور وضبطها حتى تصل إلى نفس درجة حرارة ماء الحوض (درجة الحرارة غير المتساوية تعرض السمك للنفوق أو الضغط).

الخطوة السادسة – يُستخدم الدلو أو نظام التفريغ فى إعادة ملء المياه فى الحوض إلى المنسوب الذي كانت توجد عليه قبل عملية التفريغ الجزئي، مع الحفاظ على عدم إثارة المواد التي توجد فى القاع حتى لا تُعكر المياء.

الخطوة السابعة – إذا تم استخدام الماء مباشرة من الصنبور تضاف المواد الكيميائية التي تعادل مادة الكلور فيه والتي تسبب "فزع" للأسماك. أو بدلاً من ذلك (الخيار الآخر) ترك الماء طيلة الليل حتى صباح اليوم التالى قبل وضعه فى الحوض حتى يتلاشى تأثير الكلور.

الخطة الثامنة – اختبار الماء بعد وضعه فى الحوض بساعة للتأكد من أنه بالمعدلات المقبولة للسمك.

الخطوة التاسعة – الصيانة الدورية للماء.

* صيانة الماء المالح فى حوض السمك
1- من الهام ملاحظة الحوض يومياً، للتأكد من عدم موت إحدى الأسماك أو وشكها على الموت بحيث تبدو فى حالة غير طبيعية.

2- ملاحظة السمك نفسه بضعة دقائق (كل سمكة على حدة) للتعرف على سلوكها، وبالتالى سهولة معرفة ما إذا كان هناك سلوك شاذ يطرأ على السمكة.

3- توفير مخزون الغذاء للأسماك كل ثلاثة أيام، مع ضمان تنويع الأغذية لهم.

4- تنظيف جدران الحوض أسبوعياً من تراكم أية طحالب.

5- إضافة اليود مرتين فى الأسبوع.

6- إضافة الكالسيوم، مع تنظيف بخار الماء المتراكم بماء غير مضاف إليه كلور.

7- تنفيذ جدول روتيني أسبوعياً أو كل أسبوعين لتجديد ماء الحوض. يتم إحلال ماء جديد ليس به كلور مرة فى الأسبوع بنسبة 10- 15% من ماء الحوض القديم بعد صرفه، وهذا الماء الجديد من وظائفه إذابة المواد الكيميائية غير المرغوب فيها فى الحوض، كما أنها تساعد على بقاء كيمياء ماء الحوض متشابهة فى خواصها مع ماء الصنبور وهذا يعنى مشاكل أقل إذا كانت هناك الحاجة لتغيير الماء بشكل طارىء فى حوض السمك.

8- تنقية المواد المستخدمة فى أرضية الحوض من الشوائب عند تغيير الماء (مثل الحصى).

9- اختبار الماء كل أسبوعين، مع الانتظار على الأقل يوماً. ويتم اختبار التالى فى الماء: الأمونيا، النترات، الكالسيوم، معدلات القلوية والحمضية بالإضافة إلى النحاس إذا كانت هناك لافقاريات (من الجمبرى والكابوريا).

10- تنظيف الفلاتر مرة كل أسبوعين، أو إحلال قطع الغيار بداخلها عند الضرورة.

11- المداومة على التأكد من المواد الكيميائية المضافة لحوض السمك.

12- الحرص على ألا يكون بالماء الجديد المضاف أى كلور لكن على العكس فوجود الملح ضرورة، عند تغييره فى الحالات الطارئة.

13- يتم تغيير الماء كلية مرة كل ستة أشهر.

* البكتريا والفطريات فى حوض السمك
هل تلاحظ تغير فى سلوك السمك داخل الحوض وعما إذا كان يبدو مريضاًُ؟
عليك بالتأكد من وجود أياً من الأعراض التى تشير إلى عدوى البكتريا والفطريات، ولعمل ذلك لابد من اتباع الخطوات التالية:

الخطوة الأولى – ملاحظة العلامات الآتية:
- هل يبدو السمك فى حالة كسل وعدم حركة.
- هل يختفى.
- هل يمتنع عن الأكل.
- هل جسمه متورماً.
- هل توجد بقع حمراء أو خطوط.
- هل توجد بقع نزيفية على الجسم.
كل هذه الأعراض علامات لعدوى بكتيرية داخلية، وأكثر العلامات شيوعاً هى تورم الجسم وانتفاخه من جميع الاتجاهات (Dropsy body) وعند المعدة بل وإن الحراشيف تبرز إلى الخارج بشكل ملحوظ، كما أن انتفاخ العين وجحوظها من العلامات الشائعة لعدوى البكتيرية الداخلية. 

الخطوة الثانية
ملاحظة ما إذا كانت السمكة تغطس فى قاع الخوض أو تطفو على السطح (لكنها غير ميتة)، وقد تكون هذه الأعراض لعدوى بكتيرية تسبب اضطراب فى المثانة يُسمى بـ(Swim bladder disorder). ومن الأعراض الأخرى لهذا المرض: وقوف الرأس، يتخذ الجسم وضع الاستقامة، عدم القدرة على تنسيق حركات السباحة، انحراف السمكة عن موضعها الطبيعي فى العوم لأعلى ثم لأسفل أو من جانب لآخر فى الحوض.

الخطوة الثالثة
ملاحظة وجود رقع سوداء على زعنفة السمكة مع تورم الجسم، وهذه عدوى بكتيرية تُسمى بـ(Myxobacteriosis).

الخطوة الرابعة 
ملاحظة ظهور بقع سوداء صغيرة على جسم السمكة أو (Diplopstomiasis)، عند إضافة سمكة جديدة للحوض.

الخطوة الخامسة
إذا كان هناك شك فى وجود عفن بالزعانف، فسيتحول لونها إلى اللون الأبيض وتظهر وكأن بها كسور. وقد تسبب العدوى الفطرية رقع شبيهة بالقطن على حواف الزعانف، وغالباً ما يتبع إصابة السمكة بالعفن الفطرى فى زعانفها ضمور كامل للزعنفة وخاصة عند مهاجمة الأسماك العدوانية لهذه الأسماك المصابة.
أما العفن البكتيرى للزعانف مشابه للعفن الفطرى، لكنه ليس له المظهر القطنى وهو معدٍ وينجم عن المياه غير الصحية (جودة مياه ضعيفة).

الخطوة السادسة
ملاحظة عدوى العين، والتى من علاماتها وجود مادة بيضاء أو رمادية تغطى العين.

* تربية الأسماك فى إيجاز:
1- يوضع فلتر تحت التربة الموجودة في الحوض من الحصى والرمال التي تستقر في أسفل الحوض.

2- يوصل خرطوم للهواء بواسطة أنبوب ليصل إلي مضخة الهواء. ووظيفة هذا الفلتر هو إدخال الهواء للحوض ثم طرد المخلفات تحت التربة حيث تتحلل الفضلات إلي مواد غير سامة.

3- تغسل التربة من آن لآخر ثم توضع في الحوض مرة أخرى مع تجديد الماء.

4- يزين الحوض بنباتات (أعشاب) بلاستيك أو حقيقية وبعض التماثيل الصغيرة أو الخشبية (بعد التأكد من صلاحية استخدامها في الحوض).

5- عند وضع الأسماك لأول مرة في الحوض، يكون ذلك في كيس بلاستيك مملوء بالماء وتترك لتطفو علي سطح الماء في الحوض، وإذا لم تقم بهذه الخطوة فسوف يتعرض السمك للصدمة والموت عندما تضعه في الحوض مباشرة.

6- الاستعانة بترمومتر الحوض لاختبار درجة حرارة الماء وعما إذا كانت ستلائم السمك أم لا، وإذا وصلت إلي العلامة الخضراء فهذا دليل علي الأمان للسمك.

7- تستخدم الإضاءة النيون مع حوض الأسماك.

8- ويوجد نوعان من الأسماك، نوع يستقر في القاع والآخر يطفو علي السطح. الأول يقدم غذائه علي شكل كريات صغيرة من الطعام يتناولها وفي نفس الوقت يعمل علي تنظيف القاع من أية رواسب توجد به، أما النوع الثاني فقوام غذائه الأطعمة التي تطفو علي السطح.

9- الحرص علي راحة السمك، فالبعض ينام أثناء أوقات النهار والبعض الآخر أثناء الليل.

* توضيحات:
- الماء العسر:
هو الماء الذى لا يرغى معه الصابون، ومن أسبابه عدم عمل السخانات الكهربائية بكفاءة بالإضافة إلى مواسير المياه وما يوجد بداخلها من ترسبات. ويوجد منه نوعان: ماء عسر مؤقت ويتم علاجه بغلى الماء إذا كانت كمية الماء قليلة، وماء عسر دائم ويكون علاجه من خلال إضافة كربونات الصوديوم إليه.


_انتهى الموضوع  اتمنى ينال على اعجابكم وافادتكم_ 
_سلام ونعمه ........._​


----------



## kalimooo (17 يناير 2009)

ملف جميل ورائع 

اكيد الذي يهتم سيحتفظ بيه 

في خزانته الخاصة

شكرااااا جزيلا" اخي كوكو

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (17 يناير 2009)

*انا بحب الكلاب اللولو  اكتر 

مرسي يا كوكو​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 يناير 2009)

كليمو قال:


> ملف جميل ورائع
> 
> اكيد الذي يهتم سيحتفظ بيه
> 
> ...


 
ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا كليمو 


وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## SALVATION (17 يناير 2009)

_ايوه كده ممكن اتابع يا مان
بس برده مش همسح المشاركه اللى قبل دية
هههههههههههههههه
بجد انا مش هتابع بس انا كمان هسيف الصفحة فى الفيفورتس​_


----------



## MIKEL MIK (17 يناير 2009)

*ملف كامل وجميل

بس انا قريت عن الكلام بس

عشان هيشرفني قريب كلب رومي

شكرا كوكو​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (18 يناير 2009)

*بجد ملف جمييييييييييييييل يا كوكو
خصوصا الجزء الخاص بالكلاب 
انا بحب اوووووى تربية الكلاب 
ميرسى يا كوكو تسلم ايدك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 يناير 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *انا بحب الكلاب اللولو اكتر​*
> 
> 
> *مرسي يا كوكو*​


ميررررسى على مرووورك يا رجعا ليسوع ​


ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 يناير 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _ايوه كده ممكن اتابع يا مان​_
> _بس برده مش همسح المشاركه اللى قبل دية_
> _هههههههههههههههه_
> 
> _بجد انا مش هتابع بس انا كمان هسيف الصفحة فى الفيفورتس_​


ماشى يا عم الامور 

ميررررسى على مرووورك يا تونى


ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 يناير 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *ملف كامل وجميل​*
> 
> *بس انا قريت عن الكلام بس*​
> *عشان هيشرفني قريب كلب رومي*​
> ...


يوصل بالسلامه 30:

ميررررسى على مرووورك يا مايكل 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 يناير 2009)

bent el3dra قال:


> *بجد ملف جمييييييييييييييل يا كوكو​*
> *خصوصا الجزء الخاص بالكلاب *
> *انا بحب اوووووى تربية الكلاب *
> 
> *ميرسى يا كوكو تسلم ايدك*​



:t9::t9::t9::t9:

ميررررسى على مرووورك يا بنت العدرا​


ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (27 يناير 2009)

ملف حكايه يا كوكو ربنا يباركك 
ويبارك تعبك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 يناير 2009)

ميررررسى على مرورك يا موفى

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## الأخت مايا (28 يناير 2009)

ملف رائع

شكرا لجهودك
الله يباركك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2009)

*موسوعه رائعه يا كوكو واكيد هتفيد ناس كتير
ميرسى وبسجل متابعتى ​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (28 يناير 2009)

*الموضوع جامد جدا بس مبحبش لا القطط ولا الكلاب  خلينى فى السمك هههههههههههههههههههههه
موضوع جامد يا كوكو
ميرسى ليك*


----------



## وليم تل (28 يناير 2009)

شكرا كوكو مان
على الملف الرائع
مودتى​


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 يناير 2009)

الأخت مايا قال:


> ملف رائع​
> 
> شكرا لجهودك
> 
> الله يباركك​


ميرررسى على مرووورك يا الاخت مايا 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 يناير 2009)

dona nabil قال:


> *موسوعه رائعه يا كوكو واكيد هتفيد ناس كتير​*
> 
> *ميرسى وبسجل متابعتى *​


ميرررسى على مرووورك يا دونا 

وعلى متابعتك 



ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 يناير 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> *الموضوع جامد جدا بس مبحبش لا القطط ولا الكلاب خلينى فى السمك هههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *موضوع جامد يا كوكو*
> *ميرسى ليك*


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا سويتى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 يناير 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا كوكو مان
> 
> على الملف الرائع
> 
> مودتى​


ميرررسى على مرووورك يا وليم 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## reemremo (30 يناير 2009)

موضوع جميل 
*بس الشيكولاته للكلاب خطأ لآنها تسبب العمى *

بس يا ترى عندك معلومات على تدريب الكلب لقضاء حاجته ؟؟؟؟

شكرا


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 يناير 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا فندم 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## مدحت ناصر (1 فبراير 2009)

انا بحب الكلام جدااااااااا


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 فبراير 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا مدحت  

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## مدحت ناصر (1 فبراير 2009)

شكرا ليك وعلى مواضيعك


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 فبراير 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك مره تانيه يا مدحت 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## BishoRagheb (2 فبراير 2009)

*شكرا ياكوكو 
مجهوووووووووود جامد
وررررررررررررررررائع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## porio (2 فبراير 2009)

*ميرسى على الملف المتكامل دة*
*بجد موضوع جاااااااااااااااامد*
*مع انى بخاف من القطط والكلاب *
*بس كويس انك اتكلمت عن السمك عشان مش بخاف منه الحمد لله ههههههههههههههه*

*ربنا يباركك على المجهود الكبير دة*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 فبراير 2009)

bishoragheb قال:


> *شكرا ياكوكو ​*
> *مجهوووووووووود جامد*
> *وررررررررررررررررائع*
> 
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


 

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا بيشو 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 فبراير 2009)

porio قال:


> *ميرسى على الملف المتكامل دة*
> 
> *بجد موضوع جاااااااااااااااامد*
> *مع انى بخاف من القطط والكلاب *
> ...


ميرررسى على مرووورك يا بوريو  

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 مايو 2013)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا اوى


----------



## إيمليــآ (10 يونيو 2013)

*,.*

*موضوع شآمل وممتع *.. أفآدنى جداً
شكراً ليكـ 





*.،*​


----------

